# Buying Birds for Training?



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

Where can I buy some birds, for training, around Grand Forks? Does Dakota Hunting Club sell them? Thanks.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Just go catch some pigeons. You probably don't want to use Pheasants to train your dog on, especially if he is a young dog.

Mike does sell them but you are going to pay upwards of $20 each for them.


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I could catch my own.

Does anyone have a used pigeon trap they would like to sell?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I've never used a trap.

I built a cage from 2x4's and wire and osb. Then I put a dip net on a pole and went out to overpasses or old barns with a light.

That was more fun than dog training. Some nights they were easy and me and a buddy would have 12 in less than an hour. Other nights they were spooky and we would only get one or two from 5 spots.

I think Cabelas or lcsupply.com has a pigeon trap if you want to buy one.

Brian


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have had my trap in a couple of different places in town and it is not easy to catch them with the trap.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

just buy some birds, call around to trainers ect and ask if they know where you can buy any, i started my dog on pheasents at 5 months and she did fine


----------

